# FR: everything was going well



## sensa

Tout se passait bien jusqu’à minuit quand un jeune homme vulgaire, Marc, qui trop buvait se mettait dans la tête qu’un grand gars maigre, Jean-Pierre, venait de l’insulter.


Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Originally Posted by *egueule* 

 
 				You cannot use the imperfect here because of_* jusqu'à minuit*_, which demands passé composé (s'est bien passé),_ unless_ you are referring to a regular occurrence.

Why does jusqu'a minuit demand passé composé? 

"Tout se passait bien jusqu’à minuit quand...."
"Everything was going well up until midnight when....."

According to the rules regarding when to use imparfait and passé composé, you are supposed to use passé composé when describing:

-an event or action that began and ended in the past
-a single event
-something interrupts a description or background information (e.g. J'étais à la banque quand Jeremy *est arrivé)
*-Change in physical or mental state at a precise moment or an isolated cause.

Which one of these rules for using passé composé fits for the phrase we've been discussing:

 "Tout s'est bien passé jusqu’à minuit quand un jeune homme vulgaire, Marc, qui buvait trop,  s'est mis dans la tête qu’un grand gars maigre, Jean-Pierre, venait de l’insulter."

I believe it still should be "tout se passait" based on all the little rules I have been reading about when to use imparfait or passé composé....especially given THIS rule:

Use imprafait when describing or giving background information (what was happening when something else happened)

e.g. J'étais à la banque quand Jeremy est arrivé.

Everything WAS GOING well when a young, vulgar man picked a fight"

This sentence fits this pattern, I don't get it.

Thanks for all your help, I hope I can get this straight, because I need to know when to use both past tenses for my test!


----------



## Outsider

In my opinion, _tout se passait bien_ is also correct. What is unacceptable is the _passé composé_ after _quand_, given the context.

With _"Tout s'est bien passé jusqu’à minuit, quand..."_, you are implying that _because of what happened at midnight_ things ceased to be going well. Actually, this is probably the intended meaning of the sentence.


----------



## sensa

Outsider, why is the passé composé wrong after _quand_? should it be imparfait and why? Cause I've always learned that passé composé is used when something interrupts the description or background info given (in this case...._s'est mis_ would interrupt the night going well before midnight)


----------



## Outsider

Sorry, I misstated. I should have written that the _imparfait_ would be acceptable after _quand_, in the present context.


----------



## sensa

so...both imparfait and passé composé would work after quand??


----------



## Outsider

Sure:

Quand j'étais petit, j'habitais à la campagne.​But not in the context you've got.


----------



## sensa

sorry, I am still unclear on what you are saying. I am correct in using passé composé after _quand_?


----------



## itka

> Tout *s'est bien passé *jusqu’à minuit quand un jeune homme vulgaire, Marc, qui *buvait* trop *s'est mis *dans la tête qu’un grand gars maigre, Jean-Pierre, venait de l’insulter.



You're right, Sensa, and your explanation is fine :





> I've always learned that passé composé is used when something interrupts the description or background info given (in this case...._s'est mis_ would interrupt the night going well before midnight)



Here, the correct tense for "s'est mis" is the passé composé. But you must change the tense of the 1st verb : you give a precise indication of time, so you cannot use the imparfait. You have to use the passé composé, too.


----------



## adm123

If I've understood correctly, itka is incorrect: there IS no precise indication of time which rules the tense of the first verb (se passer). Tout se passait bien (jusqu'à minuit) jusqu'au moment où il PASSÉ COMPOSÉ... 

By the incorrect logic, one would have to say "J'ai été ivre jusqu'à minuit, quand"... the "perfect" (ai été) or passé composé has stative aspect, in linguistic terms. That is to say, its use describes a past and present state of being. "J'ai aimé le café" suggests that one has always loved coffee, and still does love it. "J'aimais le café [...quand j'étais petit, mais je ne l'aime plus]" refers only to an undetermined time in the past during which one loved coffee. 

In your case, jusqu'à minuit is a bit of descriptive information, and not a "complément circonstanciel de temps", like "quand" or "hier" or something. 

Finally, imagine the effect of using the passé simple (which is more-or-less interchangeable with the passé composé, at least linguistically speaking): 

"Tout se passa bien jusqu'à minuit..." seems incredibly strange by itself to the modern interlocutor. If one wrote, however, "Le jour de la Révolution, tout se passa bien jusqu'à minuit", it would probably seem fine. So, you see, in the second case, you have definition of a specific time (Le jour de la Révolution = complément circonstanciel de temps), which makes the passé composé more appropriate.

Anyway, "tout se passait" it is.

The problem with the distinction imperfect/passé composé is that this distinction has NEVER (historically) been clear. In old times, (14/15th century and thereafter), the passé simple was used in place of the imperfect with NO intended change in meaning. Only later, probably towards the 17th century when more concrete rules for usage were established--for example, by Vaugelas, who said that you had to use the imparfait for all events that happened within the past 24 hours, and the passé composé for all events that happened more than 24 hours before (or was it the other way around? passons...)--only later, as I was saying, did speakers begin to develop a more specific sense of the "correct" tense to use. You'll also notice that in modern french, one uses the imperfect more often with _certain _verbs (like être) than with other verbs in the very same contexts. 

Who said French was easy, anyway?


----------



## quinoa

You can use passé simple. Mais j'ai un petit souci avec l'utilisation de "quand" après "jusqu'à minuit". Car cette conjonction peut marquer l'arrivée d'une nouvelle péripétie mais il faut que ce nouvel événement "s'installe" dans une action en cours.



> "Tout se passa bien jusqu’à minuit. C'est alors qu' un jeune homme vulgaire, Marc, qui buvait trop / qui avait trop bu , se mit dans la tête qu’un grand gars maigre, Jean-Pierre, venait de l’insulter."


"Tout s'est bien passé jusqu’à minuit. C'est alors  qu'un jeune homme vulgaire, Marc, qui buvait trop /qui avait trop bu, s'est mis dans la tête qu’un grand gars maigre, Jean-Pierre, venait de l’insulter."

Mais si je garde "quand", 
"Tout se passait bien  quand à minuit, un jeune homme vulgaire, Marc, qui buvait trop qui avait trop bu, s'est mis  dans la tête qu’un grand gars maigre, Jean-Pierre, venait de l’insulter."
Et en plus je pense qu'on pourrait aussi utiliser le présent historique :
"Tout se passait bien  quand à minuit, un jeune homme vulgaire, Marc, qui boit toujours trop /qui a trop bu, se met dans la tête qu’un grand gars maigre, Jean-Pierre, vient de l’insulter."

Bon, je sais ça devient un peu compliqué.


----------



## adm123

quinoa said:


> You can use passé simple. Mais j'ai un petit souci avec l'utilisation de "quand" après "jusqu'à minuit". Car cette conjonction peut marquer l'arrivée d'une nouvelle péripétie mais il faut que ce nouvel événement "s'installe" dans une action en cours.
> 
> 
> "Tout s'est bien passé jusqu’à minuit. C'est alors  qu'un jeune homme vulgaire, Marc, qui buvait trop /qui avait trop bu, s'est mis dans la tête qu’un grand gars maigre, Jean-Pierre, venait de l’insulter."
> 
> Mais si je garde "quand",
> "Tout se passait bien  quand à minuit, un jeune homme vulgaire, Marc, qui buvait trop qui avait trop bu, s'est mis  dans la tête qu’un grand gars maigre, Jean-Pierre, venait de l’insulter."
> Et en plus je pense qu'on pourrait aussi utiliser le présent historique :
> "Tout se passait bien  quand à minuit, un jeune homme vulgaire, Marc, qui boit toujours trop /qui a trop bu, se met dans la tête qu’un grand gars maigre, Jean-Pierre, vient de l’insulter."
> 
> Bon, je sais ça devient un peu compliqué.



You're right; l'emploi du passé simple n'est pas interdit (même s'il me paraît un peu bizarre). Mais ce que vous dites à propos de l'usage de "jusqu'à minuit, quand" n'est pas vrai. De fait, le nouvel événement (quand un jeune homme vulgaire s'est mis dans la tête...) s'installe dans une "action en cours"--"tout se passait bien jusqu'à minuit". Eh bien, il n'y a pas de différence entre "Tout se passait bien jusqu'à minuit, quand" et "Tout se passait bien quand, à minuit, ...": toutes les deux tournures servent à dire que quelque chose se passait bien jusqu'à minuit--heure malencontreux ou quelque chose de mauvais arriva.

En tout cas, je suis d'accord avec vous-- "Marc, qui avait trop bu" convient mieux ici. Et pour ce qui est du présent historique, je n'en sais rien.


----------



## quinoa

Justement je ne le pense pas, car "jusqu'à minuit" marque la fin de l'action 1, or, il faut que "quand" introduise la nouvelle péripétie dans l'intervalle ouvert dans la principale. C'est la raison pour laquelle on peut soit utiliser "c'est alors que" ou faire basculer "à minuit" dans la subordonnée.
Enfin, il me semble, sinon il y a quelque chose qui cloche!


----------



## adm123

Oh I don't know. Pour moi, "quand..." marque définitivement la fin de  l'action 1 (par l'introduction d'une nouvelle péripétie), et non la  préposition "jusqu'à". Mais passons! "C'est alors que" est plus précis.


----------



## missjojo

Bonjour,
Tout se passait bien, lorsque soudain, à minuit, un jeune homme vulgaire, Marc, qui avait trop bu, se mit dans la tête qu'un grand gars maigre, Jean Pierre, venait de l'insulter.

qui avait trop bu = situation précise : lors de cette soirée
qui buvait trop : situation générale : il buvait, était alcoolique

se passait : action en cours de déroulement dans le passé qui est interrompue par une autre action  : se mit dans la tête.
J'utiliserais "se mit" passé simple, dans la mesure ou le passé simple est le temps de la narration en français.

Ce n'est qu'une opinion parmi d'autres. Bonne journée.


----------

